# Knap-in at Yellowknife's



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 22, 2013)

Hebron Sportsman’s Ministry
			        Presents …
   The 4th Annual Knap-in and Primitive Skills Event

       May 17th, 18th, 19th 2013

Demonstrations include… Flint knapping, Bow and Arrow building, Dacron string making, Atlatls, friction fires, brain tanning, cordage, basketry, Bee Keeping, Gourd carving, BBq eating, coffee drinking, and other primitive skills by some of the best artisans in the southeast. 

We would love to have our GON brothers and sisters in attendance, and also welcome you to demonstrate your skills and display your work. There is plenty of room for primitive camping or R.V., no power or water hookup. 

BBQ on Saturday and a devotional on Sunday morning.

1038 Ben Johnson Road, Bethlehem, Georgia 30620
      For additional information please call 678-232-5447 or 404-732-5196, or PM Yellowknife or Ancient Obsession


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 26, 2013)

I will keep it on my calendar in hopes I can make it over.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2013)

anyone that want's to come and do any demonstration will be welcome ....


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup, we would love for any of y'all to come join us and share with us what you do! Part of the fun for me in this whole primitive journey is learning from others!


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 2, 2013)

I wanna come,I wanna come... No, wait I'm already here, I think? Dangit,  AO an Nuge ya,ll never let me go anywhere! Seriously folks, we have 8 or 10 demo/vendors already. But we need ALL we can get, there is no charge and plenty of room. For you folks that what to get into knapping you will have the chance to sit,one on one with some of the best knappers around. You will be able to purchace everything you need to get started. For those of you who know Craig Ratzat of Neolithic.com, he plans to join us. Hey, if you want to save shipping call Craig and get him to bring it here.
We had bout 200 folks last year, lets shoot fer 400 this year!
Come say Hey!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 2, 2013)

And y'all gotta come meet me. I'm better lookin than Yellowknife and Nugefan.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 22, 2013)

Mark your calendars!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> And y'all gotta come meet me. I'm better lookin than Yellowknife and Nugefan.



Did you have a makeover or plastic surgery or something since last year?


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did you have a makeover or plastic surgery or something since last year?


Nope Hillbilly AO ain't had no doctoring, he looks just as good as he ever has. But he ain't never cast a shadow in a eye doctors office neither
Come join us an see me an Nudge fer your self, nothin else you get some good grub!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha ha! Hillbilly are you coming to North Ga.? If not I hope you can come see us next month. Bring yer geetar!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

Not gonna be able to make it to NGA this year, can't get off work.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> And y'all gotta come meet me. I'm better lookin than Yellowknife and Nugefan.



but yer dog likes me ....


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 24, 2013)

Ha ha, he'll play with me if I tie a pork chop around my neck.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 24, 2013)

I plan on being there


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I plan on being there



when ya comin' ????


----------



## Dennis (Apr 25, 2013)

At least 1 day


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2013)

Dennis said:


> At least 1 day



good deal , lookin' forward to it ...


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 29, 2013)

How bout some directions, I would like to come if possible.  I was not able to go to the NGNI due to work, but I am scheduled off all three days of this one.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 29, 2013)

from Fairmount Ga ..

Take I - 75 South to I - 285 East to I - 85 North to Hwy 316 .....then to 1038 Ben Johnson Road Bethleham Ga...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 30, 2013)

On Hwy 316 going east towards Athens, turn right on Patrick Mill rd. Turn left on Tom Miller Rd. and when you come to the 4 way stay straight. Your first left will be Ben Johnson Rd. 1038 is the second driveway on the left. The way in from Hwy. 316 should be signed.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 12, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Hebron Sportsman’s Ministry
> Presents …
> The 4th Annual Knap-in and Primitive Skills Event
> 
> ...



I should have seen this earlier. I am interested in all of these things, though I have had no experience with any of the primitive skills. I'll definitely try making it to this event.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

BTT ...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 14, 2013)

We have at least 8 demonstrators/vendors confirmed. Yeehaw!


----------



## zanzibar (May 14, 2013)

My son and I are really looking forward to this event. We plan to start flint knapping as soon as we get just a little more advice, make a few more tools and get some stone. Hopefully, we can get out of Atlanta early enough on Friday to make camping worthwhile. If not, we'll head out early on Saturday. I'm also quite interested in the brain tanning. Hope to see y'all in a few days.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 14, 2013)

zanzibar said:


> My son and I are really looking forward to this event. We plan to start flint knapping as soon as we get just a little more advice, make a few more tools and get some stone. Hopefully, we can get out of Atlanta early enough on Friday to make camping worthwhile. If not, we'll head out early on Saturday. I'm also quite interested in the brain tanning. Hope to see y'all in a few days.



Great man, can't wait to meet y'all!
Also if you choose there will be stone and tools available there for purchase. Yellowknife spoke with our brain tanning demonstrator last night and he will be there. He's a great guy, his name is Ron Workman. He was also the brain tanning demonstrator at the North Ga. Knap in.


----------



## Slingshot85 (May 15, 2013)

Are most of the demonstraters gonna be there Friday?


----------



## YellowKnife (May 15, 2013)

Slingshot85 said:


> Are most of the demonstraters gonna be there Friday?


Most of the demo folks will not be showing up till Friday mid day and evening. Acient Obsession will be here early as he lives just a couple miles away and he can flint knap, build self bows, cane arrows, brain tan, fire by friction an make cordage. He can keep you busy.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 15, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> Most of the demo folks will not be showing up till Friday mid day and evening. Acient Obsession will be here early as he lives just a couple miles away and he can flint knap, build self bows, cane arrows, brain tan, fire by friction an make cordage. He can keep you busy.



sounds like a plan . I've gottena day off from work on Friday (will work weekend instead), so I should be down there on Friday morning itself.


----------



## jbrooker (May 17, 2013)

Have a great time, sorry I will not be able to get over there this weekend and I hate that I am going to miss it


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Hope ya`ll have a big turnout. Looks to be a good time!


----------



## Limbbaconeer (May 17, 2013)

I was thinking of coming over Sunday am with my son.  What time do folks start packing up on Sunday?  

What if it is raining?

Thank you


----------



## chehawknapper (May 18, 2013)

I wish I could be there and I certainly appreciate the invite Andy. I can't get away this weekend but hopefully I can make arrangements for next year. It looks like y'all are going to have a great time with a great bunck of folks.


----------



## zanzibar (May 19, 2013)

What a great event. William and I had a blast. Met a bunch of terrific folks, saw a lot of beautiful arrowheads, knives and tools and began knapping. We have a long way to go before we have any real skill, but it's a start. Thanks to Yellowknife and everyone who made this weekend happen. Special thanks to Donny for all the time he spent showing us how to turn rocks into tools. Assuming there is a  5th annual Knap-in at Yellowknife's we plan to attend.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 19, 2013)

I had a blast attending this event. A big thank you to yellowknife for hosting this. It was real fun seeing all those arrowheads, knifes and handmade longbows by Ancient Obsession, and thanks for the demonstrations and answering the non stop questions  . It was fun watching Mr. Ron work his magic at brain tanning, it was really something I'll try my hand at this deer season.


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2013)

chehawknapper said:


> I wish I could be there and I certainly appreciate the invite Andy. I can't get away this weekend but hopefully I can make arrangements for next year. It looks like y'all are going to have a great time with a great bunck of folks.



We missed you Brother ...


First off many , many Thanks to Yellowknife and his lovely wife for opening up there place for us to have this event ....

There were lots of young uns' there so I am sure many seeds got planted , I left out Sat evening / Sun mornin' around 2:15 AM and they were still at it knappin' ....

lookin' forward to next year already ...


----------



## Wildcat51 (May 20, 2013)

Only managed to spend an hour with the guys but enjoyed every second.  Just wanted to give a shout out to Benjie, Jeff and Brian - only met you guys a few months back but you have made me feel very welcome and I have learned so much!  True southern hospitality.  Can't thank you enough.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 20, 2013)

I want to thank all that came for making it a great event, it was a pleasure to meet you folks. Any of you that would like some more one on one time to do some knapping, learn fire by friction, brain tanning, bow or arrow building, or the like just give me a shout and we'll make it happen. At these events there are so many folks, questions, and things going on that it makes it difficult to intensely instruct an individual in a skill. Thanks to all again for making the event a success, you are why we do this. On a side note it was an epic night in the tent on Saturday night. Sometimes it is only after cheating death that we realize how alive we really are!


----------



## Bone pile (May 21, 2013)

to bad nobody had a camera


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 21, 2013)

Sorry Bonepile, I was so busy I didn't get a chance to really take any pics.


----------



## YellowKnife (May 21, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Sorry Bonepile, I was so busy I didn't get a chance to really take any pics.


I would like to thank all who attended our event, and to those who where unable to come you missed three days and nights of food, fun and fellowship. As Andy said, it was great to see the youngun's and the all new face's under the knapping tent.
Last but not least I want to extend a heartfelt thank you to ALL who had a part in making the knap-in possible. To all the demonstraters, vendors and all my friends, my mom, my brother and his family and my wonderful wife for the tireless hours each of you invested to make things work. I do have pictures and will post them when I get a chance.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> I do have pictures and will post them when I get a chance.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 24, 2013)

Sorry folks, can't get the unsmart phone to post more than 1 at a time, but I'll show the few I got. This is my booth.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 24, 2013)

One of the points I got made. Got dinged a bit on the left side somewhere between then and now


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 24, 2013)

One of my archery students, Zea Patterson shooting my primitive stuff. This young lady is good and kids like her are a blessing to the program. She made the boys look like fools Saturday, she is a shooter!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 24, 2013)

Nother view of A.O. Enterprises


----------



## Nugefan (May 24, 2013)

that lil lady can shoot ...


----------



## YellowKnife (May 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


>


Here are a few pictures of our event.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2013)

Looks like a great time! Wish I coulda made it down.


----------



## YellowKnife (May 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like a great time! Wish I coulda made it down.


Wish you hada come as well, we had a ball. Here one more picture. Randy Regan of Loganville won the drawing for the knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 25, 2013)

Wow Benji! Looks like a good turnout and a lot of familiar faces to boot. Wish I could have been there, but I'm deep under the wagon getting ready for the Blade once Trackrock is over. Everything just sort of bunches up in early summer and late fall for me (and seems to be spreading).
I'll figure out how to make the next one.

Oh yeah, speaking of Trackrock, the fall date is set for the last weekend in Sept. (27 & 28th) and the Spring 2014 event is set for the last weekend in March.

Come see me if you attend the Blade Show. Also be demoing at the Highland Games in Blairsville the following weekend.


----------



## YellowKnife (May 25, 2013)

Carl, wished you coulda made it we had 120+folks on Saturday. Save me a spot at the fall Trackrock.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 26, 2013)

You are always welcome at Trackrock. We can always find a spot for craftsmen such as yourself.
Now if we can just talk Frank into extending that open side of the barn.........


----------

